# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  legislación natación pantanos

## No Registrado

¿Qué ley regula la posibilidad de la práctica de natación en aguas abiertas?(pantanos en este caso y concretamente los de la Cuenca del Ebro)
gracias por vuestra ayuda. Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Hola No registrado, me parece que te refieres a La Ley de Aguas. Decirte que cada chg regula los usos en sus aguas y eso debes preguntarlo en la CHEbro.
http://www.carreteros.org/legislacio...as/ley/t_c.htm
Te paso ésto por si te sirve y es de tu interés.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Si el embalse es para la producción de aguas de consumo humano no se puede uno bañar. 
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Los embalses son aguas confinadas, si mal no recuerdo.

La Ley de Aguas permite la natación en todo curso público de agua, pero como dice frfmfrfm, otras leyes y normativas que regulan el uso del agua prohíben el baño, incluso el pasear por las orillas de los embalses dedicados al consumo.

Lo mejor será que llames a la CHE y te informes para el embalse en concreto que te interese.

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:
La verdad es que la legislación al respecto es una maraña, a veces difícil de entender.
En Madrid esta prohibido el baño en embalses desde no se abastece de agua de forma directa a poblaciones, por ejemplo Riosequillo y Puentes Viejas, y sin embargo se permite en otros desde donde si se abastece a población, tal como San Juan desde donde Pelayos de la Presa capta agua para su abastecimiento y además la trata de una forma rudimentaria. De esa misma toma estos últimos meses se ha abastecido la ETAP de Rozas de Puerto Real y el baño ha continuado permitido.
En fin cada embalse tiene sus normas propias, a veces contradictorias con las de otros embalses de usos similares.
Saludos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Una cosa es que las personas se bañen, otra que se bañen y hagan la vista gorda, y otra donde este permitido.
Aguas de consumo humano nada de nada, por la ley sobre todos las directas. Embalses encadenado me imagino que ley de agua normal, beber refrescarte e incluso abrevar animales.
Sobre el paseo no he encontrado nada a no ser que sea privado.
Sobre el baño, contestas que estas refrescandote no pueden hacer nada, que juez te va a condenar por refescarte con agua.
Siempre acaba la ley con nada que perjudique el agua, cosa que es muy amplia por eso lo del lió.
En esa linea caen los torpes y se salvan los listos.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Calima

> .......
> Aguas de consumo humano nada de nada, por la ley sobre todos las directas.
> .......


Parece que en nuestro país las leyes están para incumplirlas.

Que del embalse de San Juan esta obteniendo agua para su consumo el municipio de Pelayos de la Presa es una realidad. Creo que también otros pueblos del entorno. El Canal de Isabel II esta construyendo una ETAP en ese municipio desde donde abastecerá en el futuro toda esa zona llegando incluso a la zona abastecida ahora desde la ETAP de Rozas de Puerto Real, que proyecta cerrar.
Que en el embalse de San Juan están institucionalizadas zonas de baño, incluso con chiringuitos y zonas de aparcamiento en donde se cobra por ello parece ser también una realidad. Aquí tenemos un articulo al respecto:
http://elpais.com/diario/2011/07/31/...56_850215.html

¿Es producto de una tolerancia?. Pues no lo se, pero hay montada una "industria" al respecto de la que vive bastante gente.
Evidentemente después de esto parece una aberración sancionar a alguien porque su perro ha paseado por el margen de un embalse.

Saludos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Otra cuestión que vengo yo observando es si el embalse abastece a una ciudad o un pueblo que de lógica tiene menos abastecidos, con los pueblos son más permisivos y no sé, personas son todas.
Un saludo.

----------

